# Anyone in Cagliari?



## amanda999

I moved to Cagliari, Sardinia for a job a couple of weeks ago and have had fun getting all the bureaucratic stuff done and finding a flat etc. I am not sure I'm going to make any friends through work (it's a very small organisation) so just thought I'd say 'hello' on here and see if there's any Brits or other ex-pats around who fancy a drink or a coffee some time. 

Amanda


----------



## Cagliari

amanda999 said:


> I moved to Cagliari, Sardinia for a job a couple of weeks ago and have had fun getting all the bureaucratic stuff done and finding a flat etc. I am not sure I'm going to make any friends through work (it's a very small organisation) so just thought I'd say 'hello' on here and see if there's any Brits or other ex-pats around who fancy a drink or a coffee some time.
> 
> Amanda


Hey Amanda,
congrats to your new life!
My name is Heike, I'm originally from Germany but have been living and working in London for the past 6 1/2 years and love(d) it.
I will come to Cagliari in February/March next year.
As you seem to have settled in already, could you advise me how best to find a room/small appartment (ma. £500) as it proved rather difficult to do so while being back here in the UK. 
How is the weather at the moment?
Any tips are much appreciated! And yes, I would like to meet you over a PG tea or coffee C:
Cheers, Heike


----------



## MaidenScotland

Cagliari said:


> Hey Amanda,
> congrats to your new life!
> My name is Heike, I'm originally from Germany but have been living and working in London for the past 6 1/2 years and love(d) it.
> I will come to Cagliari in February/March next year.
> As you seem to have settled in already, could you advise me how best to find a room/small appartment (ma. £500) as it proved rather difficult to do so while being back here in the UK.
> How is the weather at the moment?
> Any tips are much appreciated! And yes, I would like to meet you over a PG tea or coffee C:
> Cheers, Heike




Hello and welcome to the forum.

Please keep us up to date on your move.

Maiden


----------



## Laetitia83

amanda999 said:


> I moved to Cagliari, Sardinia for a job a couple of weeks ago and have had fun getting all the bureaucratic stuff done and finding a flat etc. I am not sure I'm going to make any friends through work (it's a very small organisation) so just thought I'd say 'hello' on here and see if there's any Brits or other ex-pats around who fancy a drink or a coffee some time.
> 
> Amanda


Hi Amanda,

I am French and lived in London for almost 3 years, I arrived in Cagliari last September and I find it quite hard to meet French or Brits people over here. I am abroad until new year but would be happy to meet up for a drink in January  let me know.

Laetitia


----------



## Diane2012

amanda999 said:


> I moved to Cagliari, Sardinia for a job a couple of weeks ago and have had fun getting all the bureaucratic stuff done and finding a flat etc. I am not sure I'm going to make any friends through work (it's a very small organisation) so just thought I'd say 'hello' on here and see if there's any Brits or other ex-pats around who fancy a drink or a coffee some time.
> 
> Amanda


Hi Amanda,

How are you getting on in Cagliari after a few months?I hope you've managed to find your way around and make friends.

I have just arrived and would love to meet for coffee?

Diane


----------



## MaidenScotland

Welcome to the forum ladies

Please use the private message facility to arrange your meeting.
This is for your benefit as posting telephone numbers etc on the forum may lead to unsolicited calls.
Let us know if you meet up plus of course we would love to hear how things are for you in your new home
Maiden


----------



## mamma_ro

hi, my partner is from cagliari, but we are planning to move to orosei in august... i previously lived in italy for 7 yrs before returning to uk. we do pop to cagliari from time to time. would be great to have your opinion from expat living in sardegna!


----------



## Courtney5499

Hi everyone,

I moved to Cagliari last summer and I do like it here...but am also having a hard time meeting other expats. Would anyone like to meet up?

Courtney


----------



## Courtney5499

*hello*



amanda999 said:


> I moved to Cagliari, Sardinia for a job a couple of weeks ago and have had fun getting all the bureaucratic stuff done and finding a flat etc. I am not sure I'm going to make any friends through work (it's a very small organisation) so just thought I'd say 'hello' on here and see if there's any Brits or other ex-pats around who fancy a drink or a coffee some time.
> 
> Amanda


Hi Amanda, are you still in Cagliari? 

Courtney


----------



## briel

hey Courtney how are u?
I'm an italian girl and I can talk a bit of english, I need cause my boyfriend is french and he doesn't speak italian so good so "english" is the better way to solve the problem, if u are still searching for a friend I'm here ^^ I will maybe improve my english ;p
hope to hear from u soon
take care 
alessandra


----------



## Courtney5499

*let's meet up!*

Hi Alessandra,

Yes, let's definitely meet up! Do you live in the city? My schedule is flexible until 1600 so just let me know when it's good for you.

Talk to you soon!






briel said:


> hey Courtney how are u?
> I'm an italian girl and I can talk a bit of english, I need cause my boyfriend is french and he doesn't speak italian so good so "english" is the better way to solve the problem, if u are still searching for a friend I'm here ^^ I will maybe improve my english ;p
> hope to hear from u soon
> take care
> alessandra


----------



## briel

*ale*



Courtney5499 said:


> Hi Alessandra,
> 
> Yes, let's definitely meet up! Do you live in the city? My schedule is flexible until 1600 so just let me know when it's good for you.
> 
> Talk to you soon!



hi Courtney, yes I live in the city ^^
My real name is Alessandra, briel is just my nickname. 
Ye for me it's ok to meet u in the middle of the morning, maybe around 11, what do u think about it? If for u it's ok we can meet on thursday. It will be funny ^^
I wait for ur reply 
see u soon
bye
ale


----------



## Courtney5499

Hey Ale, sure--tomorrow at 11 is good for me. 
How about we meet in front of Zara (via manno )? 
There is a cute coffee shop nearby.
So see you tomorrow? Ciao 





briel said:


> hi Courtney, yes I live in the city ^^
> My real name is Alessandra, briel is just my nickname.
> Ye for me it's ok to meet u in the middle of the morning, maybe around 11, what do u think about it? If for u it's ok we can meet on thursday. It will be funny ^^
> I wait for ur reply
> see u soon
> bye
> ale


----------



## briel

*ale*

ok Courtney, for me the place is ok. if u don't mind maybe I will come with my boyfriend,( his english is better than mine ehehe) anyway I will give u a little description of myself , I'm not so tall ;p , brown eyes and hair... ye I know great description ;p anyway my boyfriend is very tall so if u see a dwarf with a giant u can't go wrong ^^
see u tomorrow 
have a great day
ale


----------



## Courtney5499

Ok, Ale, I will look for you! I have light brown/blond hair and blue eyes, average height. See you guys tomorrow!




briel said:


> ok Courtney, for me the place is ok. if u don't mind maybe I will come with my boyfriend,( his english is better than mine ehehe) anyway I will give u a little description of myself , I'm not so tall ;p , brown eyes and hair... ye I know great description ;p anyway my boyfriend is very tall so if u see a dwarf with a giant u can't go wrong ^^
> see u tomorrow
> have a great day
> ale


----------



## briel

*ale*

ok, see u tomorrow 
good night
ale xxx


----------



## KayRyan

Hi Amanda,

Are you still in Cagliari. I have recently moved to Cagliari and I am interested in meeting new people and finding out more about the area. 
Kathleen


----------



## KayRyan

Hi Courtney,

I am Irish and just recently moved to Cagliari and I am interested in meeting and getting to know new people. If you would like to meet up let me know.
Kathleen


----------



## TONYLEEDS

Hi amanda, i've living here for 7 years, so would be good to meet up, if there are any brits or english speakers in cagliari that would like to meet, just reply in forum.....cheers


----------



## Courtney5499

Hi Kathleen/Tony,

Maybe the three of us can meet up for a coffee one of these days?

Courtney


----------



## Anna321

*meet ex pats in Cagliari*

Hi, I will be moving to Cagliari mid July this year from London, my OH is from Cagliari and I would like to meet up with some English speakers or ex pats if there are any out there! 
Anna


----------

